# Qucifer`s Fanned 8



## msherman (Jul 29, 2008)

Here is a sneak peak at the FB on Michael`s neck.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 29, 2008)




----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 29, 2008)




----------



## Codyyy (Jul 29, 2008)




----------



## ibznorange (Jul 29, 2008)

what the fuck?

that is some very stark quilt/flame

impressive


----------



## Elysian (Jul 29, 2008)

so you finish your maple fretboards before you fret? interesting. do you hammer frets in or press them or what?


----------



## Rusty_cooley702 (Jul 30, 2008)

This is a nooby question but how do you give maple that kind of shine 
I stupidly sanded some of the wood on my ibanez's neck and now it looks bad not horrible but it has some unatural looking stuff on it


----------



## msherman (Jul 30, 2008)

I prefer finishing my maple boards before the fretwork. It gives a cleaner look (IMO) and makes for easier re-frets down the road. 

I press the frets in, and use a caul & hammer to seat the tangs.


----------



## darren (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow. Stunning!


----------



## drmosh (Jul 30, 2008)

that looks truly stunning


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 30, 2008)

msherman said:


> I prefer finishing my maple boards before the fretwork. It gives a cleaner look (IMO) and makes for easier re-frets down the road.
> 
> I press the frets in, and use a caul & hammer to seat the tangs.



It's your attention to details that impresses me every time, it's really inspirational to see your work.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jul 30, 2008)

that looks amazing! i mean really, holy shit!


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jul 30, 2008)

oh god...

i must have moar pics of this


----------



## hanachanmaru (Jul 30, 2008)

Godly work from Mike sherman again !!


----------



## Groff (Jul 30, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


>


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 30, 2008)

OM NOM! That is a spectacular fretboard, dig the curly goodness!


----------



## Ramsay777 (Jul 30, 2008)

Got any more pics of that guitar?!

That looks incredible Mike!


----------



## GazPots (Jul 30, 2008)

Holy shit! 


Do NOT post pics of a flamed maple necked, fanned 8 string. 


Just don't do it mike. 





Or i'll be forced to give you money to make one.


----------



## yevetz (Jul 30, 2008)




----------



## Durero (Jul 30, 2008)

That's gorgeous!


But wait, there's something not right here...



Mike! You forgot to stain it BLACK!!!!




j/k


----------



## Apophis (Jul 30, 2008)

AWESOME


----------



## msherman (Jul 30, 2008)

Durero said:


> That's gorgeous!
> 
> 
> But wait, there's something not right here...
> ...



 Originally, Michael wanted it trans black burst, but changed to Cherry Sunburst.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jul 31, 2008)

btw, mike, PM´d you


----------



## Elysian (Jul 31, 2008)

another question for you mike, when you finish a maple board, do you only spray the top of the board, or do you hit the sides as well? i'm about to be doing a maple board... or say, and i don't know if you do this, you do an unfinished neck, or maybe tung oiled or something, do you still spray the top of the board? i'd imagine you'd spray the top and not the sides in that case... sorry for all the questions, theres just so much i want to do


----------



## Qucifer (Jul 31, 2008)

Heh... I hadn't checked the forum in a couple of days. Y'all saw this before I did. ;-)

And, yes... I'm really excited about this guitar. ;-)


----------



## El Caco (Aug 1, 2008)

Stunning piece of wood Mike, looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## TheIllustratedLuthier (Aug 1, 2008)

I can't tell which has more flame, but that FB is far more appealing


----------



## Mattmc74 (Aug 1, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## msherman (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## TomAwesome (Aug 3, 2008)

Freakin' gorgeous, Mike.


----------



## Pauly (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh my days!


----------



## Qucifer (Aug 4, 2008)

Very exciting!


----------



## S-O (Aug 4, 2008)

:fap:

Beautiful!


----------



## Qucifer (Aug 7, 2008)

Now that I know this thread is here, I keep coming back, jonesing for more pictures!


----------



## Dyingsea (Aug 7, 2008)

What's the compound scale length on this beaut?


----------



## Qucifer (Aug 8, 2008)

25.5 -> 28.5, tuned F#, B, E, A, D, G, B, E


----------



## GiantBaba (Aug 8, 2008)

Mike, I love your "snakehead" peghead design


----------



## Heeboja (Aug 10, 2008)

What's the benefit of tilting those frets like that? 

Uber flames though


----------



## Kotex (Aug 10, 2008)

My fav fretboard so far.


----------



## Dyingsea (Aug 10, 2008)

Heeboja said:


> What's the benefit of tilting those frets like that?
> 
> Uber flames though



For compound scale length


----------



## ogisha007 (Aug 10, 2008)

Heeboja said:


> What's the benefit of tilting those frets like that?
> 
> Uber flames though



So you have a longer scale length on one side, which gives a clearer sound to the lower notes and increases the tension so you dont use über thick strings and, and a shorter scale on the other, which keeps fret spacing tighter for easier soloing.


----------



## Shawn (Aug 11, 2008)

Damn, that is beautiful.


----------



## Qucifer (Aug 19, 2008)

Jonesing for news...


----------



## Apophis (Aug 20, 2008)

More than AWESOME


----------



## msherman (Aug 20, 2008)




----------



## Durero (Aug 20, 2008)

Sweet! Love the fan


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 20, 2008)

That fretboard is so hot!


----------



## Dyingsea (Aug 20, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## angus (Aug 20, 2008)

Very nice, dude. 

What do I have to do to get an update


----------



## bulletbass man (Aug 20, 2008)

Crap,

And I was thinking I was going to be able to buy a cheap 8 off agile.

I guess I'm going to have save quite a bit more.


----------



## st2012 (Aug 20, 2008)

HighGain510 said:


> That fretboard is so hot!


----------



## Sepultorture (Aug 20, 2008)

yes you always wanna save a little more for Mr. Sherman, his guitars are godlike


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Aug 21, 2008)

beautiful as always mike


----------



## dpm (Aug 21, 2008)

Sweet looking instrument, Mike(s)!


----------



## Qucifer (Aug 21, 2008)

msherman said:


>



Awesome, Mike! Thanks for temporarily satisfying my itch for updates. 

Just out of curiosity, where's the truss-rod adjustment slot?



dpm said:


> Sweet looking instrument, Mike(s)!



I think the Sherman will be a nice foil for my Oni, and vice versa...


----------



## msherman (Aug 21, 2008)

Qucifer said:


> Just out of curiosity, where's the truss-rod adjustment slot?



Wait.....you wanted a truss rod?

It`s on the headstock end. I haven`t poked through the headstock cap with the lam trimmer yet.
I`ll be dropping the top on it sometime next week.


----------



## dpm (Aug 21, 2008)

Qucifer said:


> Just out of curiosity, where's the truss-rod adjustment slot?



Good question. I didn't even notice that 




Qucifer said:


> I think the Sherman will be a nice foil for my Oni, and vice versa...



Mike's work already scares me. I'm nervous now


----------



## msherman (Aug 21, 2008)

dpm said:


> Mike's work already scares me. I'm nervous now



Nah, don`t be nervous,Dan. Your work is killer!
One of these days I just might suprise you, and order one of those Carbon fiber machines of awesomeness that you build.

Somehow, when you build guitars for a living, a NGD made by yourself just isn`t the same.


----------



## dpm (Aug 21, 2008)

Ah poop... the insanity of the carbon beast... I'm sure you understand the love/hate conflict I have with that 

time for some naughty thread pollution...guess where this just left for


----------



## msherman (Aug 21, 2008)




----------



## dpm (Aug 21, 2008)

shucks, don't do that....

here, this one's for you 

Out of curiousity, what are you using for pickups on this?


----------



## El Caco (Aug 21, 2008)

Dan, that is the nicest guitar from you to date I think and my favourite body shape by far. 

What wood is that?


----------



## ohio_eric (Aug 21, 2008)

dpm said:


> Ah poop... the insanity of the carbon beast... I'm sure you understand the love/hate conflict I have with that
> 
> time for some naughty thread pollution...guess where this just left for





Sweet Baby Jesus! That is awesome!


----------



## msherman (Aug 21, 2008)

Nordstrand is making the pups with alnico 5`s. They should be here any day now.


----------



## dpm (Aug 21, 2008)

Without disturbing Mike's thread too much, it is, believe it or not, birdseye zebrawood. Ash body, pau ferro neck and fretboard, holly binding and pickup tops.


----------



## dpm (Aug 21, 2008)

msherman said:


> Nordstrand is making the pups with alnico 5`s. They should be here any day now.



Cool. Are they alnico slugs, or do they use steel slugs and a bar magnet? I'm really interested in how they'll compare to my own little beasties.

Matching flame top on this one??


----------



## msherman (Aug 21, 2008)

Man, I`d swear that was a Birdseye Tamo Ash top. Unique board for sure!


----------



## msherman (Aug 21, 2008)

dpm said:


> Cool. Are they alnico slugs, or do they use steel slugs and a bar magnet? I'm really interested in how they'll compare to my own little beasties.
> 
> Matching flame top on this one??



Alnico slugs.
Curly top, with Cherry Sunburst (stained and backsanded of course)


----------



## Neil (Aug 21, 2008)

Freaking sweet (to both builders)


----------



## Qucifer (Aug 21, 2008)

msherman said:


> Wait.....you wanted a truss rod?
> 
> It`s on the headstock end. I haven`t poked through the headstock cap with the lam trimmer yet.
> I`ll be dropping the top on it sometime next week.



Heh... I hope you don't think I was second-guessing your work... I was just curious... I know you've done this a couple of times...


----------



## bulletbass man (Aug 21, 2008)

Qucifer you are a lucky man


----------



## Qucifer (Sep 4, 2008)

Any news on this front?


----------



## msherman (Sep 18, 2008)

Top is now installed.








And for the color on this one:




Better shot of the color.....lower left:


----------



## Pauly (Sep 18, 2008)




----------



## darren (Sep 18, 2008)

Love the wood binding on the neck!

With my continuing theme of seeing faces in figured tops, i submit the following for consideration:


----------



## bulb (Sep 18, 2008)

darren said:


> Love the wood binding on the neck!
> 
> With my continuing theme of seeing faces in figured tops, i submit the following for consideration:



im in a very confused state of loling uncontrollably and being incredibly jealous...HALP!1


----------



## Qucifer (Sep 18, 2008)

That's a lot of very exciting flamed maple, Mike. Looks great! Thanks for the update...


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 18, 2008)

That is going to look SO hot when it hits paint!  Glad you changed from the black stain to the sunburst, it's going to be all sorts of pwn now!


----------



## darren (Sep 18, 2008)

msherman said:


>



Holy crap. Those top two samples are also ridiculously beautiful!


----------



## Qucifer (Sep 18, 2008)

darren said:


> Love the wood binding on the neck!
> 
> With my continuing theme of seeing faces in figured tops, i submit the following for consideration:



I approve of this message.


----------



## bulletbass man (Sep 18, 2008)

darren said:


> Holy crap. Those top two samples are also ridiculously beautiful!


 

Dude I want that whole board as the worlds coolest coffee table. Though I'd never be able to hold my attention and do my work with that. Hell I can hardly concentrate with a desk.

Seriously though. Those samples are easily some of the nicest samples I've ever seen. Shame they aren't on a guitar though.


----------



## msherman (Sep 19, 2008)

Those color samples were for a fade test I did, as I`m switching over to a UV cured finish. I wanted to make sure the high intensity UV light didn`t bleach the colors.
The test passed with flying colors 

Back on topic: A little wenge should make Sebastian happy





Hey, what do ya know, there was a "trust road" afterall


----------



## larry (Sep 19, 2008)

geeeeeeeeeezzzzzzz.

mike should have his own gallery thread in the 'dealers/group buys' 
page. better yet!!!! a calendar of 12 of the hottest sherms ever
built. it would go nicely with the sherman jean jacket.


----------



## hanachanmaru (Sep 21, 2008)

Thats Hell sexy !


----------



## Heeboja (Sep 21, 2008)

That guitar is on fire! Now paint it black.


----------



## Qucifer (Oct 7, 2008)

Any news?


----------



## somn (Oct 7, 2008)

yeah i got to see it all together


----------



## Xaios (Oct 8, 2008)

God Mike, your neck joints are just so beautiful.


----------



## msherman (Oct 17, 2008)

Pups finally arrived today


----------



## canuck brian (Oct 17, 2008)

msherman said:


> Pups finally arrived today



I see the guys at Nordstrand deliver again! Sick looking work Mike!!


----------



## Qucifer (Oct 17, 2008)

Awesome news, Mike!


----------



## Apophis (Oct 17, 2008)

Awesome


----------



## TomAwesome (Oct 17, 2008)

Quite awesome.


----------



## msherman (Oct 17, 2008)

For you home builders out there, I have two more sets of these pups.


----------



## hanachanmaru (Oct 18, 2008)

msherman said:


> Pups finally arrived today




shit !!! now it makes me wanna getta fanned frets !!! Makes me wanna start another custom guitar


----------



## msherman (Oct 20, 2008)

Ready for finish work.


----------



## bulletbass man (Oct 20, 2008)

BA work there mike. Seriously your work is really fantastic.


----------



## Totem_37 (Oct 20, 2008)

Thats some beautiful work, I must say.


----------



## eegor (Oct 20, 2008)

Truly, truly awesome.


----------



## Qucifer (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## Apophis (Oct 21, 2008)

great


----------



## winterlover (Oct 21, 2008)

Mike Sherman is God of ERG's

Qucifer you lucky dog...


----------



## drmosh (Oct 21, 2008)

giggidy!


----------



## bulletbass man (Oct 22, 2008)

winterlover said:


> Mike Sherman is God of ERG's
> 
> Qucifer you lucky dog...


 

And he's got one hell of an oni from dan as well.


----------

